# Grand Champion!!!



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I know I had another dog show thread for this weekend....

But this deserves its own thread. 


Merlin took Best of Breed again this Morning in Ft Myers... This time under Judge Mrs. Pat Hastings. 

That gave him his final piece of the puzzle to earn his Grand Championship.

So he is now AOM GCh Call Me Work N Some Magic (pending AKC Cert)


The win and earning his Grand Championship also earns him an invitation to the Eukanuba National Championship in November.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Congratulations, that's fantastic!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulation! That's fantastic.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

WOO HOOOO!!! Congratulations.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations! Are you going to go to Eukanuba?


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> WOW! Congratulations! Are you going to go to Eukanuba?


Would not Miss it for the world....... This is a case of having the right dog at the right time.....

Eukanuba has been out west in Cali for a number of years...... This year it moves to Orlando Florida..... About 70 miles from my house...... I don't even have to get a hotel if I don't want..... But I most likely will.... So I get the entire experience.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

We'll watch for you on TV then!!! How cool is it to have finished under Pat Hastings? Structure in Action changed my life.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> We'll watch for you on TV then!!! How cool is it to have finished under Pat Hastings? Structure in Action changed my life.


Very Cool...... Plus..... She is the breed judge for ACDs at Eukanuba......


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

*sweet!!!! Way to go merlin!!!!*


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

That's amazing!!! Congrats to you and Merlin! I wish I could go to Eukanuba this year... Pentti is qualified to go, but we've decided to stop showing him... Hope to see you guys on TV!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't wait to watch you and Merlin on TV.  You will be famous.


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Congrats! I will definitely check out Eukanuba this year!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks all..... But remember..... To get on TV.... He has to win Breed at Eukanuba in order to be on TV


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, We have faith in you! lol Good luck!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

JohnnyBandit said:


> Thanks all..... But remember..... To get on TV.... He has to win Breed at Eukanuba in order to be on TV


Pft! Minor detail!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

This is freaking awesome! DF dogs are rocking the conformation world recently!!!

Congratulations to both of you. Dang, I'm really impressed by my virtual friends' lives!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations. Maybe I will see you there, my bulldog qualified for bred by so if she is in good shape or the breeding did not take we will probably be there.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Big congrats to you both!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh wow, way to go Merlin! Congratz JB and winning the Euk will be no problem for this boy! I'll be watching!


----------

